# Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details.



## safedrives.com (Feb 1, 2005)

Safe drives is your auto safety store!
Check out our website for all of your auto safety products needs.
We have roll bars and cages available from no less than FIVE manufacturers! 
Feel free to post questions here or pm is great as well!
FYI, nice FIA certified roll cage kits strait from the UK to your door in North America start at just $899! Why wait? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Get your roll bar or roll cage kit today!
http://safedrives.com/proddeta...at=72
Charles


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (safedrives.com)*

Got welding skills?


----------



## xjronx (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (safedrives.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *safedrives.com* »_Safe drives is your auto safety store!
Check out our website for all of your auto safety products needs.
We have roll bars and cages available from no less than FIVE manufacturers! 
Feel free to post questions here or pm is great as well!
FYI, nice FIA certified roll cage kits strait from the UK to your door in North America start at just $899! Why wait? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Get your roll bar or roll cage kit today!
http://safedrives.com/proddeta...at=72
Charles

Do they come with sliding boards and swings too?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (xjronx)*

Naw but if you ask REAL nice I might throw in some nice FIA spec roll cage pad.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

Do you have early Porsche 911 fitments? We need a full weld-in cage for a '72 911.

C2


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (C2Motorsports)*

Yes we kits available for you car. I'll send a PM.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_Yes we kits available for you car. I'll send a PM.









Had a wonderful and informative telephone discussion with Charles from Safe Devices last night....anyone looking to implement a roll cage into their car, I would strongly suggest talking to him.
Charles has the application, technical AND personal skills to make any project tolerable.
C2Motorsports
Chris


----------



## luvmyvdubs (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (C2Motorsports)*

do you have kits for a 1998 gti ?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (luvmyvdubs)*

are they NHRA legal?
if so, id probably take one


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (luvmyvdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luvmyvdubs* »_do you have kits for a 1998 gti ?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

A few kits for that car! Bolt in, weld in, cage, bar, paint, no paint, certified, let me just say that is a popular car for roll bars and cages.








What are you needing?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_are they NHRA legal?
if so, id probably take one

We have a few NHRA legal kits available. Call me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luvmyvdubs (Sep 29, 2004)

i just was looking for a cage thats for the street nothing to radical .how much do your bolt-in cages go for.


----------



## luvmyvdubs (Sep 29, 2004)

is there a link on your site just for volkswagens?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (luvmyvdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luvmyvdubs* »_is there a link on your site just for volkswagens?

No VW specific links other than for the Custom Cages UK kits which can be found here http://www.safedrives.com/prod...at=72 but that's not really what you are after.

Bolt in cages are available in a few different types and price ranges. A nice simple 6 point bolt in kit from Autopower we have available for $675. It's painted black and is an easy install for the DIYer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's also easy to live with on a day by day basis since it has removable door bars.
Also available are nice FIA certified bolt in kit from Safety Devices UK. Applications with up to 15 points on a bolt in







. 
Call me and we'll figure out what will work best for you.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sheldon (May 20, 1999)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (safedrives.com)*

How do you have no Corrado applications?







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Sheldon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sheldon* »_How do you have no Corrado applications? 

Uh, we do have kits for the Corrado. From Autopower and Heigo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll send you a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

Next?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

how about sending me a price for a nhra legal roll bar for an mk3 jetta out of molly.


----------



## euro_racer16v (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (speed51133!)*

id like to know the same thing but for an mk2 gti. steel and moly please.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (euro_racer16v)*

IMs sent, thanks!!


----------



## Huckle (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

I was wondering how much you would charge for this kit from autopower 83420 and do you know what the wieght is on it?

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Huckle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckle* »_I was wondering how much you would charge for this kit from autopower 83420 and do you know what the wieght is on it?

Thanks, Andrew

Ah yes, the bolt in roll cage from Autopower. A very nice kit for the money indeed. All of the bolt in cages from Autopower are only $675! These come finished in a nice black paint even.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Buy it online here http://www.safedrives.com/prod...at=72 
Please indicate your vehicle or part number at checkout.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

safe rides deffinatly has some good prices, thats for sure.
i know lots of questions, i hope some orders.
ill be getting the mk3 jetta weld in moly kit.
Just one question on it, how close to the roof will the bars be? 
How many points is it?
Does it have a bar for the harness?
thanks again.
id ask this in IM but i thought others may wonder too.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (speed51133!)*



speed51133! said:


> safe rides deffinatly has some good prices, thats for sure.
> i know lots of questions, i hope some orders.
> ill be getting the mk3 jetta weld in moly kit.
> Just one question on it, how close to the roof will the bars be?
> ...


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

Bumpy


----------



## DONWON (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (safedrives.com)*

Well here is mines just goto my Cardomain link and see the whole car.
Thank You


----------



## s-ma 239 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (DONWON)*

price on a mk2 jetta 6-8pt or more cage weld in prefered


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (DONWON)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DONWON* »_Well here is mines just goto my Cardomain link and see the whole car.
Thank You

















What the hell is the point of that cage besides looking like crap?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (EuroVeeDub)*

ugly.......Is that cage USA street legal?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (s-ma 239)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s-ma 239* »_price on a mk2 jetta 6-8pt or more cage weld in prefered

Jetta six point weld in kit is just $699 from Autopower.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_ugly.......Is that cage USA street legal?

There are no federal laws regulating roll bar or cages in a street car.
I am not aware of any state laws regulating roll bar or cages either.


----------



## catfishez (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (EuroVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroVeeDub* »_
What the hell is the point of that cage besides looking like crap?

What the hell is the point of that post besides to act like crap?
how does structural rigidity sound? protection in a roll over? these are of no concern to you?


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (catfishez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *catfishez* »_
how does structural rigidity sound? protection in a roll over? these are of no concern to you?

Are we talking about the same cage?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (EuroVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroVeeDub* »_
Are we talking about the same cage?

It's better than no cage at all.


----------



## catfishez (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (EuroVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SafeDrive* »_
It's better than no cage at all. 

Thats what I'm saying.. Like dogging a guy with a 700hp supra because he's parked next to a 1000hp supra.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_There are no federal laws regulating roll bar or cages in a street car.
I am not aware of any state laws regulating roll bar or cages either.









cages are meant for people wearing a shoulder harness and a helmet
I am just saying if you have an accident imagine your head bashing into an A -pillar bar or your passengers hitting their heads on the bars......*without a helmet*!!!
That is what I meant.....


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_
cages are meant for people wearing a shoulder harness and a helmet
I am just saying if you have an accident imagine your head bashing into an A -pillar bar or your passengers hitting their heads on the bars......*without a helmet*!!!
That is what I meant..... 

Jeez... I get this all of the time. 
Harness, Quality Pad from BSCI and no airbags. 
I am not going to argue though. Everyone has an opinion


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

only way your head is going to hit the A pillar is if its detached.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_Jeez... I get this all of the time. 
Harness, Quality Pad from BSCI and no airbags. 
I am not going to argue though. Everyone has an opinion









ok just a thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_
ok just a thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I like thinking folks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peteA4 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

my Heigo:


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (peteA4)*

Wow that looks really nice!


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

_Quote »_
The kits fit really close. They actually leave a little extra tube for the main hoop and A pillar tubes so you can trim to fit. Some folks have a sunroof and some don't. Some want to keep the headliner and some don't.
The S&W kits are either 8 point $169.95











hi mate im in the uk, i fancy a cage like the one above... with currency they work out about 90-100 quid... are u selling them in uk for that sort of money.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*

Sure we can ship that to you but the shipping will be at least as much as the kit methinks. If you still want it then we can arrange for your order. Send me a PM with you phone number and I give you a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

jeeez that much... could you check out the different companies for me for shipping like dhl etc.
i only ask because i know ill get taxed over here afterwards 2... due to the weight of it...


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bored_welsh_lad* »_jeeez that much... could you check out the different companies for me for shipping like dhl etc.
i only ask because i know ill get taxed over here afterwards 2... due to the weight of it...


Alrighty then at least IM me your postal code... we are talking about steel tubing here... Oh and what is this for as well?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

What a great way to be safer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*


----------



## bored_welsh_lad (Aug 16, 2004)

look like awesum cages!! ill be getting one asap


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (bored_welsh_lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bored_welsh_lad* »_look like awesum cages!! ill be getting one asap

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattw (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (catfishez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *catfishez* »_
What the hell is the point of that post besides to act like crap?
how does structural rigidity sound? protection in a roll over? these are of no concern to you?

How does negating 50 years of automotive safety progress and making all of the R&D into creating head-safe surfaces in your interior null and void. If you crash, I would be much more worried about your skull meeting that chrome bar than a rollover. Not to mention what will happen to your knees when they impact the lower section of the bar since there is no way to properly harness yourself into that street-spec leather Recaro.
To sum it up, that cage is meant to be used when you are wearing a helmet.








EDIT: No, the rollbar padding isn't going to help at high impact with no helmet. Sorry.
And I should say that I am NOT in any way saying it's a bad idea to get a cage when utilized properly, but these show cars/drivers can be dangerous.


_Modified by mattw at 12:17 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (mattw)*

i fully agree, but i also think that so long as there are no back seat passangers, a simple roll bar in the back will not pose any danger, as a "cage" would for street use.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (mattw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattw* »_
How does negating 50 years of automotive safety progress and making all of the R&D into creating head-safe surfaces in your interior null and void. If you crash, I would be much more worried about your skull meeting that chrome bar than a rollover. Not to mention what will happen to your knees when they impact the lower section of the bar since there is no way to properly harness yourself into that street-spec leather Recaro.
To sum it up, that cage is meant to be used when you are wearing a helmet.








EDIT: No, the rollbar padding isn't going to help at high impact with no helmet. Sorry.
And I should say that I am NOT in any way saying it's a bad idea to get a cage when utilized properly, but these show cars/drivers can be dangerous.

_Modified by mattw at 12:17 PM 4-12-2005_

mattw, 
Thank you for your concern. 
All we do at Safe Drives LLC is sell auto safety products. 
As you can imagine, we at Safe Drives LLC did alot research to make sure that we were selling the best roll bar padding available. We found out that one company, BSCI, had done alot of research and development in this area. In fact the owners at BSCI are responsible for the push for the new padding certifications and standards from the FIA and SFI.
Also, the BSCI roll bar padding that we sell at Safe Drives LLC (www.safedrives.com) carries the same Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard Certification (FMVSS 206.u) for head impact safety padding that is required in any new car. 
Check out the SFI and FIA rated padding at our website http://www.safedrives.com/products.asp?cat=72
I use the FIA rated padding in my full rally caged street car. It's thicker and will absorb more energy in an impact.


----------



## 914_1.8t (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (safedrives.com)*

Anything for a Porsche 914?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (914_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *914_1.8t* »_Anything for a Porsche 914?

Yes we do have kits for that car, PM sent!


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_
It's better than no cage at all.









Until you smack your head on it because you aren't strapped in tight to a proper seat or wearing a helmet, i wouldn't want to drive about with a steel tube that close to my head.


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Vdubs)*

I have the autopower roll bar in my mk3 GTI. Very nice. I can't host pictures, someone can host it for me?

J-f


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_I have the autopower roll bar in my mk3 GTI. Very nice. I can't host pictures, someone can host it for me?

J-f

Send those images to me at [email protected] and I'll see if I can get that posted for you.


----------



## WRC Thunder Bunny (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Vdubs)*

See those nice bends on the cage in the red Jetta by the A-pillar. . . in a roll-over those would fold in half, making it even more difficult for the rescue to pull you from your car---because you probably won't be walking away from a roll-over in that car!
And the bolted joints in the rear. . . I can guarntee that if the cage fails, it will fail at those joints! Bolted joint will probably do squat for the rigidity of the car.
Remember, straight tubes, triangulation, welded joints, and steel are you friends when installing a roll cage!


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (WRC Thunder Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WRC Thunder Bunny* »_See those nice bends on the cage in the red Jetta by the A-pillar. . . in a roll-over those would fold in half, making it even more difficult for the rescue to pull you from your car---because you probably won't be walking away from a roll-over in that car!
And the bolted joints in the rear. . . I can guarntee that if the cage fails, it will fail at those joints! Bolted joint will probably do squat for the rigidity of the car.
Remember, straight tubes, triangulation, welded joints, and steel are you friends when installing a roll cage!

That's what I was getting at before...In a rollover I can't see how that cage would even be slightly helpful.
My advice to the guy with the jetta... stick to a real cage - buy one from SafeDrives http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Heres a S&W cage in a Fox. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

^NICE!^


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

Hmmmmm...if I could just hide it from the wif..


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (kish53a)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

Guys have anything for a '55 fairlane 2 door? IHRA legal though NHRA would also work. moly prefered but mild steel is also OK. 
The tubing should be 1 5/8" x .118" for mild or 1 5/8" x .083" for moly for the main structure IIRC. 
Thank you very much in advance for checking - I appreciate it.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_Guys have anything for a '55 fairlane 2 door? IHRA legal though NHRA would also work. moly prefered but mild steel is also OK. 
The tubing should be 1 5/8" x .118" for mild or 1 5/8" x .083" for moly for the main structure IIRC. 
Thank you very much in advance for checking - I appreciate it. 

We have NHRA spec weld in kit for that car. ERW mild steel 8 pointer is just $169, chromoly is a bit more at $344.95. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

Awesome - thank you much guys. I'll be getting in contact with you as soon as I get the body & chassis closer to completion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Gary C)*

No problem! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

I need something for an Audi 80 B3 Frame.
What you got for me Mr.Safety?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_I need something for an Audi 80 B3 Frame.
What you got for me Mr.Safety?

Weld in or bolt in?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_
Weld in or bolt in?









Bolt-In
i called your Tol free # and it doesnt accept calls from private #s?








I dont mind welding in the bases but the actual cage itself must be bolt in.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Bolt-In
i called your Tol free # and it doesnt accept calls from private #s?








I dont mind welding in the bases but the actual cage itself must be bolt in.

Okay so check out this page and tell me if your car fits into one of these 80s'.








http://www.safedrives.com/Wiec...K.htm


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_
Okay so check out this page and tell me if your car fits into one of these 80s'.








http://www.safedrives.com/Wiec...K.htm

AUDI 80/90 Coupé/Q., type 89 (starting from Bj. 9/88). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Find out if they mean Just the Coupe or both the Coupe and the Sedan


----------



## ICUP (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

got a bolt in kit for a 1976 volvo 242? preferably polished?


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (ICUP)*

Bought my cage off SD. Basically a fully certified 12 point weld in cage from custom cages in the U.K. They build most the cages for the vw cup. Fully FIA cert ect ect~! Welds with nice placed plates on the frame! Pics to follow hopefully from H2O intl.


----------



## sickmind (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (safedrives.com)*

How about the S-W 10 point in an 87` Scirocco , will the mild steel pass SCCA and NASA specs or will I need to go with the DOM instead .


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (sickmind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sickmind* »_How about the S-W 10 point in an 87` Scirocco , will the mild steel pass SCCA and NASA specs or will I need to go with the DOM instead .









We can get you a kit like that but you'll need the DOM style tube. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (ICUP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ICUP* »_got a bolt in kit for a 1976 volvo 242? preferably polished? 

No we don't have a kit available for that car.


----------



## Kiff (Apr 22, 2005)

How much for a cage for a 85 golf? are they CARS and FIA legal?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Kiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiff* »_How much for a cage for a 85 golf? are they CARS and FIA legal?

Hi Kiff,
we have kits that are CARS legal. They start at less than $500 USD depending on which options you want.
FIA spec kits are not available from us for the MK2 Golf _yet_ but please stay tuned.








Really though the CARS kit is still a very good deal.
HTH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboXpert (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

How much for this one shipped to 11763 (for a MK2 GTI)


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (TurboXpert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboXpert* »_How much for this one shipped to 11763 (for a MK2 GTI)









Shipping that to NY will be around $66.00. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## farfrumugen (Apr 1, 2005)

do you have a s+w 6 point kit for a mk3 golf 4 door with a sunroof that allows you to still use the back seat and if you do how much shipped to 14760


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (farfrumugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *farfrumugen* »_do you have a s+w 6 point kit for a mk3 golf 4 door with a sunroof that allows you to still use the back seat and if you do how much shipped to 14760

Yeah we have you covered. give me a call! 877-739-1713 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lasartegorria (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re:*

Hi people,
this is my custom MK2 roll cage... used for rallying...



























_Modified by lasartegorria at 8:00 PM 8-2-2005_


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

i also got a cage from safedrives...i havent put it in yet..but its all fitted i need access to a damn welder.....lol
its for my bitch basket


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (aKaBigMike)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

Ordered an S&W cage from safedrives. Arrived about 4 days later. Great service, solid pricing.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

Charles,
We have started the C2Motorsports project that you and I discussed a few months back and will be contacting you very soon for some "Safety" items.








*Question for you regarding both the 8pt. and 10pt. SW cage for an A2.* Would the main hoop be nice and close to the B-pillars as seen in the Fox below outfitted with an SW cage? We would like to tie the main hoop into the B-pillars and would love to count on the nice tolerances that we see in this picture. 








C2Motorsports


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Charles,
We have started the C2Motorsports project that you and I discussed a few months back and will be contacting you very soon for some "Safety" items.








*Question for you regarding both the 8pt. and 10pt. SW cage for an A2.* Would the main hoop be nice and close to the B-pillars as seen in the Fox below outfitted with an SW cage? We would like to tie the main hoop into the B-pillars and would love to count on the nice tolerances that we see in this picture. 








C2Motorsports

Yes I have seen this kit installed in the A2 and it looks quite similar. A simple gusset would allow you to tie into the B pillar no problem. For the money you find a better kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

S&W hoop in my Mk2...








damn, I have a long way to go...


----------



## 86blackgti (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

why would you want a hoop that isnt VERY close to the body of your car? its better that it is farther away from the driver and if you roll the car, the body wont crunch as much
looks like these cages are designed to fit cars with full interiors, cages should be designed to properly fit stripped cars and be flush with the pillars and roof


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (86blackgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86blackgti* »_why would you want a hoop that isnt VERY close to the body of your car? its better that it is farther away from the driver and if you roll the car, the body wont crunch as much
looks like these cages are designed to fit cars with full interiors, cages should be designed to properly fit stripped cars and be flush with the pillars and roof 


Well there is the argument that you want the body to absorb some of the energy of the impact before the crash energy hits a very stiff cage, thus transmitting that energy into the passager(s). Not a bad argument to me but I must say that my cage is conected to the B pillar at several points...
You can connect this main hoop to the B pillar very easily with a gusset though.
Honestly though there is very little test data out there to make ANY really good opinion of what is "safer" with regard to roll cage design.


----------



## 86blackgti (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

true that you could use gussets, but being that the cage is much stronger than the car i would prefer to have the cage as far away from me as possible, and if it doesnt have much of a crush zone from the body you can roll the car back over and the body wont be completely destroyed


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (86blackgti)*

I looked real quick, but i did see anyone ask if these cages are legal for SCCA club racing. I don't have the GCR in front of me, they look plenty strong being FIA legal, but the SCCA has different ideas about rollcage rules. The cages they look for are usually big beefy tubing instead of alot of smaller dia tubing. Thats just what it looks like from the pics. What are your dia and thicknesses on your tubing? 
Also I'm nopt finding a cage for an A2 golf, am I blind?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (racingvw92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racingvw92* »_I looked real quick, but i did see anyone ask if these cages are legal for SCCA club racing. I don't have the GCR in front of me, they look plenty strong being FIA legal, but the SCCA has different ideas about rollcage rules. The cages they look for are usually big beefy tubing instead of alot of smaller dia tubing. Thats just what it looks like from the pics. What are your dia and thicknesses on your tubing? 
Also I'm nopt finding a cage for an A2 golf, am I blind?










For most popular cars we have kits that are FIA spec and kits that are SCCA / NASA spec. We also have NHRA spec, ect.
Sorry, there is Custom Cages UK FIA spec kit for the A2 Golf.


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

So you have one that is SCCA spec for an A2?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (racingvw92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racingvw92* »_So you have one that is SCCA spec for an A2?

Yes, S&W Race Cars makes one as does Kirk Raceing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We've got options when it comes to safety.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (safedrives.com)*

Any kits for a '85 Scirocco?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (tmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmechanic* »_Any kits for a '85 Scirocco?

Yep. Give me a call, 877-739-1713 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

Heya.

I'm looking for a full cage for a 1974 VW Superbeetle. Something with some bars up front around the windshield, a hoop behind the seats with some triangulation, straights down to the rear, and a bar across under the dash up front. I'm looking for something for road racing. SCCA certified would be a plus, but not a requirement. I don't have a rear seat, so it won't have to work around that.

Chenowth makes a weld-in VW kit:








But people claim that it requires so much work to install that you're better off building your own... as you practically do by the time you're done.









RLR makes a nice looking bolt-in kit that people love:








But it is only a hoop, not a cage that extends forward of the seats. It also has big swooping rear braces and no triangulation to the main hoop... so not quite what I need.








I've heard AutoPower's kit is nice, but haven't seen any pictures. The Heigo cages were exceptionally pricey last time I checked..... especially after shipping from Germany! 
Eric Roberts made a nice cage, but it was a one-off. It has some of the elements I liked (triangulation in the main hoop and straight rear bars):









Let me know what you have!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- David


_Modified by WD-40 at 8:37 PM 10-8-2005_


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (WD-40)*

S&W makes several level of kit fo that car with basic one costing just $169!
Check out the S&W cage kit options here at safedrives.com and let me know what you think.








http://www.safedrives.com/products.asp?cat=72
And don't forget the padding!


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_S&W makes several level of kit fo that car with basic one costing just $169!
Check out the S&W cage kit options here at safedrives.com and let me know what you think.










Looks good! I was up over $800 once it had my options, but that's OK. Do you have any pictures of what the VW cage specifically would look like? (Or, as a dealer, can you get them from S&W?) 
I'm interested in how they tie in at the various points, and where the bars end up in the rear.
Thanks
- David


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_
Looks good! I was up over $800 once it had my options, but that's OK. Do you have any pictures of what the VW cage specifically would look like? (Or, as a dealer, can you get them from S&W?) 
I'm interested in how they tie in at the various points, and where the bars end up in the rear.
Thanks
- David

I'm sorry, neither I nor S&W have any pictures of what this kit looks like installed other than the generic diagrams. Being that it's a weld in kit you do have some flexibility as to how the kit is installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

Just wanted you to know Charles im going to contact you when i get home from Baghdad for a mk2 rollcage. great product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (VolksGTi86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksGTi86* »_Just wanted you to know Charles im going to contact you when i get home from Baghdad for a mk2 rollcage. great product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's great news! Just get back here in one piece!


----------



## The Infidel (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

Oh i plan on it. If i woke up dead my girlfriend would kill me


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (VolksGTi86)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

ok...i admit i didn't read the entire post, but i'll ask, as it's a free bump too!
do you make cages for the A1 Caddy? bolt in or weld in? pics? prices?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Simplistic87Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Simplistic87Scirocco* »_ok...i admit i didn't read the entire post, but i'll ask, as it's a free bump too!
do you make cages for the A1 Caddy? bolt in or weld in? pics? prices?

Weld in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








$169 + shipping.


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_
The S&W kits are either 8 point $169.95









Or 10 point $249.95:











So basically the first one above and don't use the rear bars is what you suggest?
What about the 10 point without the two rear bars? Would that fit inside a Caddy? Or is this all a kit that I have to cut to size anyway? 
And if either one would work....price on shipping to 16801? (central PA actually














)


_Modified by Simplistic87Scirocco at 9:46 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Simplistic87Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Simplistic87Scirocco* »_

So basically the first one above and don't use the rear bars is what you suggest?
What about the 10 point without the two rear bars? Would that fit inside a Caddy? Or is this all a kit that I have to cut to size anyway? 
And if either one would work....price on shipping to 16801? (central PA actually














)


So the kits is a weld in kit. Being that it's a weld in kit you have quite a bit of flexibilty as to how it's installed. There is going to be some final fitting and cutting envolved in any S&W roll cage install. YOu could probably make either kit work just fine in your caddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd use the rear tubes in either kit install though.


----------



## Simplistic87Scirocco (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_I'd use the rear tubes in either kit install though.

So for a street car/truck...you would still run them into the bed area?
I guess I could make something up there to keep it all sealed and integrated....good idea.
what about the "halo" part though. will that fit the interior of the Caddy?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Simplistic87Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Simplistic87Scirocco* »_
So for a street car/truck...you would still run them into the bed area?
I guess I could make something up there to keep it all sealed and integrated....good idea.
what about the "halo" part though. will that fit the interior of the Caddy?

Well... on that car if you do the full 10 point cage then the breadbasket handle is not needed and could be removed. I gues the point same deal.. Think Monster Garage. Anything is possible.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JoeHydrickGTI (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

Any bolt in rear half roll bars available for an 86 porsche 944 turbo?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (JoeHydrickGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeHydrickGTI* »_Any bolt in rear half roll bars available for an 86 porsche 944 turbo?

Yes we have kits for that car that start @ just $269. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif call me!


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

We've finally dug Lucy out of mothballs. See this post. One of our requirements is to meet the tech specs for the Big Bend Open Road Race. We'll be competing in the Grand Sport class with a target speed of 140 and a tech speed (ie, DNE speed) of 168. The roll cage regs are here.
I went to your site today and it looks like that'll cost around $922.70. That's with every option added but that's cheap compared to what a life is worth. 
I do have two questions though. The regs state that if there's only one door intrusion bar, it must be fixed. It seems to me that the most logical choice would be to have the bottom bar fixed and the top bar a swing-out. Access would be as easy as a one bar when time is a luxury and safety would be improved when time wasn't a luxury.








Last question: How much of the interior is in the way with this cage? I don't mind taking out as much as is required to be safe. Can I keep the dash and the door cards? What about the integral knee bar? Does that go or stay?
TIA,


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (hi_racing)*

Don,
Please give me a call at the toll free number 877-739-1713. I'm sure a phone call will clear up all of these questions and probably several more.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

i live in salem, oregon. i know how to get to scappoose..... could i pick up if i buy one? thanks


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_
Weld in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








$169 + shipping. 
Do you offer any 6 point?


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (1.8TRabbit)*

Here is mine.
Audi 80 quattro
Sorry about picture quality,need a new camera.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Do you have any cages that would allow decent access to the rear seats?
Mk3 jetta, don't carry people in the back usually, but would like roll bar setup with a harness bar. basically something like this but with a harness bar:


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Do you have any cages that would allow decent access to the rear seats?
Mk3 jetta, don't carry people in the back usually, but would like roll bar setup with a harness bar. basically something like this but with a harness bar:









Hi,
That cage is a death trap for anyone in the back seat unless it is padded. We sell that cage though with a harness bar but it's BIG money. . .


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_
Hi,
That cage is a death trap for anyone in the back seat unless it is padded. We sell that cage though with a harness bar but it's BIG money. . . 

How much?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_
How much?

Call me!


----------



## MK2Fanatic (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

6pt/8pt mk1 2dr cage? $$$?


----------



## Jetta RWD (Aug 4, 2006)

*DIY CAGE*

You know you could also build it yourself, I did and look.......maybe I went a little tubular madness or so, but is was fun to make.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: DIY CAGE (Jetta RWD)*

Dude... Sweet! ^^^ I think the harness bar is a bit low though. Other than that I think it looks like a good cage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97greenBomber (Sep 13, 2006)

97 jetta...6+ point.
weld-in and bolt in prices.

pm sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86VDub16 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (97greenBomber)*

bolt in ,Stanless 6pt for mk IV GTI, price please???


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re:  (86VDub16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86VDub16* »_bolt in ,Stanless 6pt for mk IV GTI, price please???









We do have DOM kit for that car. Will that work for you?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (safedrives.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

My engineer in my shop just bought a cage from S&W, we thought it should be good for the price, plus we didn't have a bender. Well I have abandoned the cage now, its complete crap, none of the bends are correct, none of notches fit or match. And yes I know that all cage kits need a little bit of trimming but I will tell you right now that no amount of trimming will make this cage fit. Now we are buying a jd2 bender and starting over, which is exactly what we should have done to start with.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passenger Performance* »_My engineer in my shop just bought a cage from S&W, we thought it should be good for the price, plus we didn't have a bender. Well I have abandoned the cage now, its complete crap, none of the bends are correct, none of notches fit or match. And yes I know that all cage kits need a little bit of trimming but I will tell you right now that no amount of trimming will make this cage fit. Now we are buying a jd2 bender and starting over, which is exactly what we should have done to start with.


Sorry to hear this did you purchase it from us at safedrives? If so please give us a call so we can make this situation right. If not please contact s&w maybe they sent the wrong cage to you? They are a great company and have not heard of many people have issues with there cages.


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Safe Drives* »_

Sorry to hear this did you purchase it from us at safedrives? If so please give us a call so we can make this situation right. If not please contact s&w maybe they sent the wrong cage to you? They are a great company and have not heard of many people have issues with there cages.









Hmmm I kind of think he bought it straight from S&W, I don't know for sure as he didn't order it through our shop, I'll ask him though. It doesn't apear to be the wrong cage, its a beetle, cage but maybe a different beetle?? I am not an aircooled vw guy







I had heard good things about S&W too but this thing is crap. I appreciate your willingness to help though I'll get Erik to get a hold of you guys.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passenger Performance* »_
Hmmm I kind of think he bought it straight from S&W, I don't know for sure as he didn't order it through our shop, I'll ask him though. It doesn't apear to be the wrong cage, its a beetle, cage but maybe a different beetle?? I am not an aircooled vw guy







I had heard good things about S&W too but this thing is crap. I appreciate your willingness to help though I'll get Erik to get a hold of you guys.










Thanks hopefully we can help


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

I shot you a PM before & never got a reply so I'll ask again.. Opel GT's - have anything?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_I shot you a PM before & never got a reply so I'll ask again.. Opel GT's - have anything? 


Replyed


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

I have an s&w cage in my 84 cabby and besides some minor cutting and notching its great!
If I didn't live right down the rd from s&w I would have got it through safedrives


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (TomRitt)*

Hey, when I go to the SafeDrives order page, it doesn't list applications. How do I know if you even offer a cage / roll bar for an '82 BMW 320i.


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (vtgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vtgti* »_Hey, when I go to the SafeDrives order page, it doesn't list applications. How do I know if you even offer a cage / roll bar for an '82 BMW 320i.

Yes autopower carries it for your car


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

any cages for a mk4 gti and allows you to use the back seats?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one.eightT03* »_any cages for a mk4 gti and allows you to use the back seats?

Yes the autopower cage does but you need to use the option of detachable harness bar and cross tube http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

any pics?


----------



## Safe Drives (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one.eightT03* »_any pics?

Go to our site and look at the race roll bar it shows how and where it detaches


----------



## AspenGrey (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

How much for a weld-in cage for a 1990 Corrado that goes through the dash? (Not the firewall, just behind the dash rather than in front of it.)
Would need to be SCCA legal, so double door bars and all that fun jazz.


----------



## ftwelder (Feb 27, 2008)

take the time and put in the required effort to do a quality installation. I recently looked at a car that was advertised at "NHRA 9 sec. legal", the cage was total junk, no base plates and 1/2" holes drilled right through with no pin tube. Before you install your cage, please educate yourself. This is as serious as welding your own wheels or steering linkage.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_Here is mine.









The cage looks really nice! My question however, aren't those belts mounted too low? Is that within regulation?


----------



## carrolltoncorrado (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

how much are you guys paying to have the cage welded in?
I have the 10pt for my MK1 Rabbit


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (carrolltoncorrado)*

I'm planning on shaving my sunroof and antenna so being too close to the roof isn't a problem. What's the prices, and how much would a moly 10 point weigh? Lemme know.









-Johny


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Safe Drives)*

no more polished mk1 cages


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (MK1 Rabbit GTI)*

PM Sent awaiting reply.


----------



## 88quattro (Jul 1, 2005)

any roll bars for a 1990 audi coupe
PM ME thanks


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

Been eying this for the LONGEST time! My corrado has the SW 8pt kit treatment, and Im planning on giving my cabby the SW 8pt kit treatment also.
Just wondering though, anyone have an example of:
2- A diagonal in the main hoop can be selected to replace the "V" brace in the main hoop ( i KIND of get this, but wheres the V in the brace in the pictures on the site?
and
3- Lastly, a swing out door bar kit is available ($34.95 per side)?
I don't quite understand








If someone can edit this pic with what im asking about, that would be great!
















-AJ


----------



## GOIN EURO (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*

heehee I love bumping old threads


----------



## rad64dart383 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (safedrives.com)*

i was lookin at you site and i wanted to know if you offer your s&w 8pt with the X in the rear hoop and Diagonal in the main for a 82 rabbit 2dr , and if you could give me a price quote with shipping to 95006. thank you


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Roll bar anyone? How about nice roll cage kit? See details. (rad64dart383)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rad64dart383* »_ i was lookin at you site and i wanted to know if you offer your s&w 8pt with the X in the rear hoop and Diagonal in the main for a 82 rabbit 2dr , and if you could give me a price quote with shipping to 95006. thank you









i dont believe that they're on here any more.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

just go to http://www.swracecars.com and skip these guys directly. they just get it from S&W and have it drop shipped to you anyways.
i live an hour from them, and they want to charge me $175 shipping to pick up a kit from them. while i understand, i still dont.
i just got my custom cage from S&W, and i had to do the layout for the chassis as it was not on their list. cost a bit more, but it is still nice stuff. i have S&W cages in both drag chassis now.
you can add any type of options you want. contact them directly....
Aaron


----------



## rad64dart383 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

thanks


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rad64dart383)*

does anybody know of a roll bar or cage to put in a audi 4000?


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anybody?


----------



## \/\|/ (Jun 27, 2010)

*82 Scirocco*

do you have one for a 82 Scirocco 8 point and no x in the back


----------

